# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Czarna wydzielina z prawego i lewego sutka

## Nie zarejestrowany Daria

Witam serdecznie . 24 grudnia podczas rutynowego badania piersi okazało się , że z obu sutków wydobrywa się w postaci kropli czarna wydzielina . Jestem 28 latka . Często moje piersi są obolałe . Występują w nich liczne zgrubienia kanałów mlekowych, ale ginekolog kiedyś powiedział , ze po urodzeniu dziecka  jest to normalne . Nie karmie już 8 lat. Wizytę w przychodni chorób piersi mam dopiero na ostatniego października 2019 r., ale bardzo się martwię tym co odkryłam . Czy ktoś mógłby podsunąć mi myśl co by to mogło być ? I oczywiście jak sobie pomóc . Będę wdzięczna.

----------


## ida

To jest niepokojące. Ja bym nie bagatelizowała i jak najszybciej poszła do lekarza. Jak chcesz szybko odbyć wizytę to polecam prywatną placówkę, w której lekarze są mega - SCM clinic z Krakowa. Dr Paweł Basta to najlepszy lekarz od chorób piersi jakiego znam. Poczytaj o nim. Warto. Moja mam na miejscu zrobiła wszystkie badania, biopsję, wyniki były szybko. A jak będzie trzeba to tam też operują i to w sposób bardzo estetyczny, oszczędzający piersi. Dr Paweł Basta przyjmuje też w szpitalu uniwersyteckim więc tam też może Cię w razie czego na zabieg skierować. 
Taka wydzielina nie jest normalna, a każdy miesiąc może być cenny.

----------

